# 1939 Kalamazoo Watermelon Supercycle



## VintageSchwinn.com (Aug 1, 2017)

New to my herd.  Has a few rust issues, still working on it.


----------



## buickmike (Aug 1, 2017)

? I gotta ask. Where does one find stuff like that.
I mean you're always picking up bikes and not just pieces here and there but the whole thing


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Aug 1, 2017)

This was sitting behind an air conditioner with a LOT of spiders


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 1, 2017)

:eek:


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks for saving this very rare beauty.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 1, 2017)

Wow!
Watermelon is right.
That is one, very unusual color combination for sure.
Nice acquisition Aaron.


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 1, 2017)

:eek::eek:!!

That is crazy cool!!


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 1, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> :eek::eek:!!
> 
> That is crazy cool!!



Wow, that`s different. Congrats on a Great Find! Love the Badge...------Cowboy


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 1, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 1, 2017)

@Obi-Wan Schwinnobi


----------



## bricycle (Aug 1, 2017)

Hale, looks good enough to eat!


----------



## catfish (Aug 1, 2017)

Love the colors!


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 1, 2017)

this is a remarkable find!

the melons are rare motorbikes for sure


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Aug 1, 2017)

Here's another that I believe resides in Southern California.


----------



## robert bell (Aug 3, 2017)

wow!! thats the next bike i gotta find!!


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 3, 2017)

Good luck finding another one!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 3, 2017)

Maskadeo said:


> Good luck finding another one!



I suppose one could just match up some paint & do a patina(distressed) paint job.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 3, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> @Obi-Wan Schwinnobi




Don't drag me into this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave429 (Aug 4, 2017)

Good find.


----------



## bairdco (Aug 4, 2017)

That's a factory colour? Pretty flamboyant for schwinn. Looks cool.


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 4, 2017)

You think this bike is flamboyant?!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Aug 5, 2017)

This bike is actually a distrestoration 

Tim Brandt did the paint and the rusting.  It was in his backyard behind his AC for years.  The tank decals are a work in progress.  We were curious if it were nice enough to pass as OG.

Killer riding bike and they are original colors


----------

